# Not a new member, but I'm making a comeback



## SheLifts (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's to my comeback!! 

Here's my history and my present (which is completely horrible). I'm a full time college student, wife, mom, and small business owner. I use to be a certified personal trainer until college consumed my life. Workouts had to take a back seat to making the Dean's List, and boy did they. I lifted a dumbbell for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and it wasn't simply to move it aside this time.

Our son was born in 2005, and I weighed 142 before I was pregnant - I was in great shape. I weighed 162 the day of the delivery. Today, I weight 161. I have lost about 6 to 7 lbs in the past month and a half. I bought myself a cheap MP3 player and began walking/running the perimeters of our lot. One lap is nearly 1/5 of a mile.

So now I've made my commitment and I'm expressing it publicly now. I'm afraid that if I don't do something like this that I will not hold myself accountable. "I'll do it tomorrow" has turned into never doing exercise, so I'm changing. Here's to a new life and a new me.

I will graduate college in May with a degree to teach History and Government in 6th grade and up. When I apply for a teaching position, I want the administrator to see how in-shape I am and practically beg me to coach.

I'm setting my goal to be in the 130's by May. That's only 23 pounds to be at 139. I believe it's completely doable. Currently, I have a mini goal to lose 15 lbs in 10 weeks. It may be ambitious, but I've got to start somewhere. Saying that I'll loose 23 pounds in 9 months will be about as productive as a high school kid that has a paper due in 6 weeks. I would wait until the last minute....

No more procrastinating, here I go!!

To make a long story short, I'm here and I'm accountable. I will be making a journal shortly.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*SheLifts* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## obeymyarm (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 16, 2011)

Why thanks guys.


----------



## squigader (Aug 16, 2011)

Your husbands lucky, most women simply let it all go after they have kids! What do you want to coach?


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 17, 2011)

squigader said:


> Your husbands lucky, most women simply let it all go after they have kids! What do you want to coach?


I love volleyball. I was our team's setter in high school. My niece plays now. I'm excited to go see one of her matches toward the end of the month.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great to have you. Lots of good info here. Everyone is out to help and inform if they are able to, so take advantage


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

ha ha just call it a comeback!


----------

